# Toro powermax 826oe



## Ritetool (Oct 26, 2018)

Just a couple questions....when checking the oil level, do I put the dipstick all the way and turn or just in where it stops initially? Also is this gear oil suitable for the auger gear box? Thanks


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Ritetool said:


> Just a couple questions....when checking the oil level, do I put the dipstick all the way and turn or just in where it stops initially? Also is this gear oil suitable for the auger gear box? Thanks


 * Just where it stops Initially. That gear oil will work A k:k:k:k:k: *


----------



## Ritetool (Oct 26, 2018)

I'm getting 2 completely different readings ...its at the full line when the dipstick is completely inserted (doing that slight turn at the end).....but at the fill line when I only leave the dipstick where it first stops....


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Ritetool said:


> I'm getting 2 completely different readings ...its at the full line when the dipstick is completely inserted (doing that slight turn at the end).....but at the fill line when I only leave the dipstick where it first stops....


* Yeah I Screwed up yesterday I was half past Dead again when I wrote That. The all The way in is the right reading. MY BAD!!!!!!!!!!!!! :icon-doh::icon-doh:k:k:k:*


----------



## Ritetool (Oct 26, 2018)

No prob....the gear oil I am using....that is fine too? It's not EP....I already have added it.


----------

